# Sticking Electric Step (Hymer)



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

The single electric step on my E700G has developed a little problem. It starts to move a centemetre and stops. I have to return it to the down position and give it a helping hand on the next try, then, once it's on the way it goes all the way up.

It always comes all the way down.

Any advice? Many Thanks

(By the way I did a search on the Hymer forum for "steps" and got three results, because I'm sure I've seen this topic before, but I just can't find it. So apologies if anyone wants to jump in and say, "Why not search?", cause I did.)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Have you tried pressure washing the step mechanism to get rid of any debris that may have accumulated on it and is stopping it working? How about some lubrication, on our RV step it recommends lubricating every 30 days :lol: :lol: 
If the above doesn't work then it sounds as though it could be that the motor is worn out (due to your saying that the step always comes down, gravity is helping here!!!!). Also check the earthing of the motor as a bad earth will not allow full power of the motor. Maybe you can remove the motor and have it checked out? Is it possible or even viable to have it rewound if it is worn out? Maybe a replacement is required mate :roll: 

Good luck

Keith


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I had almost the same problem with the [Omni electric step] and found that one of the link pins had partly come out, I also dismantled the motor gearing and cleaned the dried grease off and re-lubricated the gearing with vaseline . . seems to have done the trick as it works ok now


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I don't think the motor worn, you can feel it stick and it very much wants to do the work, I'll try a good clean, because the last thing for me will always be do-it-yourself, or worse, do-it-right-first-time. 

Every soft option to be explored first!

Thanks


----------

